# Are there any orchid shows



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2019)

In the mid Atlantic or northeastern region, in reach of south jersey this weekend? I&rsquo;d like to enter a pterostylis 
Thanks,
Charles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2019)

Damn! you missed Deep Cut be a week.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 18, 2019)

The Amherst Orchid Society is having their show this weekend in Northampton, MA.


----------



## Maryanne (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes, this weekend 
www.amherstorchidsociety.org 
Show and sale
Feb 23, 2019 9 to 5
Feb 24, 2019 10 to 4 
Smith Vocational School
Rt 9 (80 Locust St.) 
Northampton, MA 01060
Displays, talks, Vendors
Aloha Enterprises, Grace Emporia (gifts), J&L, Orchidphile, Piping Rock, Kelly's Korner (supplies)
Also down the street is Smith College Botanic Garden Greenhouse : -)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2019)

Trek!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2019)

Greater Lansing Orchid Society Show is this weekend. That would be a trek!
https://www.greaterlansingorchidsociety.com/GLOSShow.html


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for info! Unfortunately I have to attend a funeral for a fellow church members daughter Saturday. Also I am unwise decision committing to buy remotely and have shipped to me three pistachio trees from New Mexico; long story short the shipping was $300+ eek eek eek
The person I asked to pick up the trees I just had drop off at the pack and ship; if I knew how much shipping would be I would’ve just had them planted on my mother’s property and left with a dripper (famous bad ideas list here)


----------

